# scottish fold breeding



## iheartkittys (Mar 18, 2004)

I recently bought...or should I say rescued a 6 month old scottish fold kitten....only his ears are not folded down, they stand up straight. I have heard that you can only breed folded ear cats with straight ear cats....
I am interested in breeding him and would appreciate any breeder info. anybody has - I live in Austin, TX. Thanks!! :lol:


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

iheartkitties, I am not familiar with Scottish fold Kitties, but why do you believe that your rescue is a Scottish Fold? Generally I have found that a shelter cat is not a specific breed but rather a mix of several breeds. To learn more about the scottish fold breed, may I suggest that you go to the CFA website, and read about them?.


----------



## iheartkittys (Mar 18, 2004)

*why he is a rescue....*

Joey, the scottish fold kitten, has papers. He is a pure scottish fold. When I got him, I will call it a rescue because of the horrific conditions that he was living in. I got him out of a mobile-home...he was sharing a filthy cage with 5 other kittens, while 3 dogs were in cages beside them. The dogs didn't seem to be a problem because they had to be sedated to travel :roll: The minute I saw him I knew I had to do something to help him out....I wanted to take all of them!!! I have since filed a report about these people and I am hoping that adequate action is taken. Sorry for the confusion :lol:


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

OK, good for you in rescuing your Scottish Fold kitten.  I read on the CFA website that some kittens are born with straight ears, but apparently, they can give birth to those with folded ears when mated with another Fold. You can also look up a Scottish Fold breeder on the internet, especially one in your area. Punch in "Scottish Fold breeder" on Google search engine, and I'm sure you will come up with something.


----------



## Adora (May 22, 2003)

It is really so, Scottish Fold cats must be bred with Scottish Straights, you cannot breed Scottish Fold with another Scottish Fold.

As for the breeding in general, on the CFA pedigree or registration form it should be said whether that cat is for breeding or not. Scottish Fold is a very difficult breed from the point of breeding. If your kitten is pet-quality (not for breeding), I wouldn't recommend to breed him/her because there might be serious health issues with this breed.


----------

